# Best Web Browser? See this...



## Manshahia (Mar 8, 2007)

*img256.imageshack.us/img256/6271/scorescopyxt0.jpg

*img244.imageshack.us/img244/6357/bestny6.jpg

Source: Super Computing April 2007


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 8, 2007)

yes i'd like to read the whole article too ,i dont agree to the ease of use marks .
Although i am a maxthon user , but i tried out both opera and ff . opera IMO is better than FF. Although i'll be moving back to maxthon when maxthon 2 is out of beta.


----------



## hemant_mathur (Mar 8, 2007)

Indyan said:
			
		

> Ie and Firefox got more marks than Opera in features ?
> Hard to believe. Can you provide put the full article here? I want to know what reasons they provided.


Exactly my thoughts. +1


----------



## Manshahia (Mar 8, 2007)

```
Ten years ago, in the midst of the socalled
Browser War, a federal judge
dealt Microsoft a serious setback. The
judge ruled that Microsoft could not require
computer manufacturers to bundle
Internet Explorer, the company’s up-andcoming
Web browser, with its operating
systems. The ruling aimed to prevent
Microsoft from using Windows as a
means of monopolizing other software
markets, and it ostensibly gave other
browser developers a better chance at
competing with IE.
At least, that was the idea.
As everyone knows, the Browser War
quickly turned into a browser rout. Internet
Explorer went on to capture—and
continues to hold—a staggering 85% of the
browser market. Alternatives to IE exist,
but they fly so far under the radar that most
users simply ignore them. After all, why
should anyone change when the browser
that comes bundled with most PCs works
so well already?
We set out to see if we could come up
with a good answer to that question. In this
month’s roundup, we looked at the latest
editions of several free browsers to see which
one offers the best surfing experience.
Internet Explorer 7
The biggest name in browsers recently
enjoyed a makeover. Whether long-time
users of IE will enjoy the results remains to
be seen.
Getting the browser is not a problem for
anyone running Windows XP SP2 (Service
Pack 2) or later. Internet Explorer 7 is
posted as a high-priority Windows update
for effortless downloading. The installation
itself requires both a Windows validation
test—the browser will not run on a pirated
OS (operating system)—and a system reboot,
but otherwise proceeds as expected.
What users may not expect, however, is the
heavily remodeled interface.
IE7 bears little resemblance to its predecessor,
and that’s a major strike against it in
our opinion. Everything has changed. We
had to reacquaint ourselves with the Back
arrow and the Favorites folder. We had to
relearn how to save pages and open menus.
And the most frustrating thing about it is
that the new way of doing things is no faster
or easier than the old. It’s just different. Why
software developers think they have to reinvent
the most basic tasks with each new release
is something we will never understand.
We appreciated at least one change. The
ever-present Search field, tucked neatly out
of the way in the upper-right corner, is a
beneficial addition that essentially renders
the third-party add-on toolbar obsolete.
Many users will like the tabbed browsing
feature, although we prefer to deal with a
second—or third—browser window instead
(windows, unlike tabs, respond to the
ALT-TAB toggle command). The RSS
(Really Simple Syndication; format for
transmitting content directly and automatically
to particular computers) reader may
appeal to users who like to pull in
streaming Webcasts but will likely prove
meaningless to everyone else, and the antiphishing
shield adds a thin layer of added
security at the expense of slower surfing.
Microsoft also endowed the browser with
an advanced Print function that automatically
compresses a page’s content to fit on a
single sheet of paper. That sounds good,
but we suspect the new feature was responsible
for locking up the browser when we
tried to print complex information from an
online banking site.
After using IE7 for a couple of days, we
had regained our surfing prowess and forgotten—
more or less—about IE6. That’s
what Microsoft is banking on. Indeed, the
company has maintained its stranglehold
on the browser market for so long because
it has always been easier to stick with
Internet Explorer than to get rid of it. But
not any more. The amount of pointless (in
our opinion) retraining required to master
the new browser will undoubtedly give
some longtime IE users ample incentive to
finally make a switch to a new browser. We
wouldn’t blame them a bit.

[b]Firefox 2[/b]
The biggest threat—if one can call a fly
on a lion a threat—to IE at the present time
is this second-generation browser from
Mozilla, a nonprofit organization devoted
to open-source software development.
Since its initial release in November 2004,
Firefox has gained a loyal following, and
Microsoft’s share of the browser market has
slipped slowly but steadily.
Firefox certainly makes a good first impression.
The no-validation-or-reboot-required
installation is over within minutes.
Better yet, it automatically imports a user’s
relevant personal settings from IE, including
the preferred home page and the contents of
the Favorites folder, so that Firefox is ready
for action as soon as it pops up on-screen.
The menus and icons also conform to traditional
browser design theory so first-time
users will have no trouble finding their way
around the interface.
Firefox boasts all of the expected features,
including tabbed browsing, support
for RSS feeds, and an integrated search
tool. It also offers automatically updated
bookmarks, spell checking, and smart
searching. The most impressive new feature,
however, has to be Session Restore,
which helps users recover quickly from
surfing interruptions. It does so by automatically
opening the most recently viewed
Web page (or pages) the first time the
browser is opened after closing or restarting
unexpectedly. It also can recover
partially completed forms and resumedisrupted downloads. As a result, a browser
shutdown does not mean lost productivity.
The feature remains dormant when the
browser is shut down properly.
Then there are the security features.
Firefox boasts an antiphishing monitor,
pop-up blocking, and built-in spyware protection,
none of which seemed to slow
down our surfing like IE7’s antiphishing
shield did. The browser also allows automatic
updating, which means users can get
the latest security updates as soon as
someone in the open source community
has identified a weakness and fixed it. The
open source community also provides support
for the product. Users can get help by
perusing the online knowledge base,
posting questions on a message board, or
joining a chat room. But they cannot call a
toll-free number to talk to a support representative,
even for a fee (as they can with
Microsoft and Netscape).
It’s hard to find anything else to complain
about. The latest version of Firefox offers
users a pleasant browsing experience and the
rare opportunity to use a product that actually
beats its Microsoft counterpart.

[b]Opera 9[/b]
Dating back to 1994, Opera has built a
loyal—but small—following. The latest edition
is sure to keep the browser’s fans quite
happy but is unlikely to win many converts.
Opera delivers most of the expected features,
such as tabbed browsing, password
management, and pop-up blocking. It even
boasts a few unexpected features, such as voice activation and a recycle bin for recovering
tabs that were closed accidentally. But
it’s missing some of the latest capabilities,
including support for RSS feeds and antiphishing
protection. We also wish it
would have imported our existing IE settings
automatically instead of demanding
that we import them manually.
But our biggest complaint involves the
browser’s unique interface. First-time Opera
users may find themselves fumbling around
for a bit until they’ve acquainted themselves
with its particular idiosyncrasies. Take the
Rewind and Fast Forward buttons, for instance.
These navigational aids complement
traditional Back and Forward buttons by directing
traffic to the pages that Opera predicts
the user will want to visit—such as the
most recently visited unique Web address or
the next page of search results—instead of
the immediately adjacent pages. The browser
also loads by default without the expected
Save, Print, or Home icons, although users
easily can add these shortcuts to the toolbar.
Such peculiarities should be expected
from a browser that was developed by a
couple of Norwegian telecom engineers
and not descended from the original
Mosaic browser (as IE, Netscape, and
Firefox are). Users who stick with Opera
will learn to appreciate its unique features.
We just wonder how many users are willing
to make that effort.

[b]Netscape 8.1[/b]

Few if any computer programs have suffered
like Netscape. At one point, the
browser had secured 90% of the market
and was virtually synonymous with the
World Wide Web. Today, fewer than 1% of
all cybersurfers use the browser regularly.
Nevertheless, it remains a viable surfing alternative
for old-school computer users
who want to revel in the past.
Not to say the browser hasn’t aged well.
The latest version of Netscape
sports all the bells and whistles,
including support for
RSS feeds, tabbed browsing,
and password management.
We liked the Security Center,
which provides real-time protection
against spyware, adware,
phishing, and pop-ups.
We also appreciated the MultiBar, which
allows users to create as many as 10 customizable
toolbars for one-click access to
desired content. Otherwise, Netscape 8.1
resembles its predecessors, so anyone with
browser experience will feel comfortable
using the interface right away.
We had a few complaints about the installation.
Our first attempts at running the
installer failed, and we had to perform the
download again in order to load the program
on our PC. We also felt that the installation
was unnecessarily complex,
asking us to verify our proxy server configuration
and requiring us to opt out of reporting
usage statistics. We were glad
it gave us the option of automatically
importing our bookmarks, passwords,
and other personal settings from other
browsers. However, it appeared that these
personal settings were the reason the
browser loaded so slowly. We found ourselves
waiting a few seconds each time we
launched it. That’s not good.

[b]Surf Up[/b]
A Web browser is always one of the
most active programs on a PC. After
testing the popular products available, we
believe the latest version of Firefox offers
the best combination of usability and functionality.
That’s why we gave it our Smart
Choice designation.
Does that mean you should switch
browsers, or that IE will suddenly go
the way of Netscape? Not at all. All of
the browsers featured in this roundup provide
a pleasurable user experience, and
whichever one you have is sure to keep you
happy. However, it may be worth considering
the options. You never know what
you might find.
```


----------



## Manshahia (Mar 8, 2007)

Indyan said:
			
		

> The reviewer clearly doesnt know what he is talking about. Looks like another Firefox fanboy.



naaa....
the article is from a popular computer magazine..

*www.smartcomputing.com/


----------



## hard_rock (Mar 8, 2007)

I think this type of TESTS arent justified...Coz Opera comes loaded with all features like mouse gestures..etc etc(you know all the features).. But firefox have addons to achieve same tasks... Though firefox is easy to use with all features loaded.. ONLY ONCE ADDONS ARE INSTALLED..but how many normal users bother to download the addons.. They just use stock browser. 
   So BROWSER TESTS like this are not correct. Everybody has got their own taste...let them choose between Firefox and Opera..[No question of IE here...every body know it SUCKS!!!!!~~>Not same in case of Maxthon]


----------



## aryayush (Mar 8, 2007)

LOL! The most laughable and biased browser shoot-out I have ever seen. Basically, what he wants to show is that Firefox is the best and the rest do not matter. How else can one explain Internet Explorer getting the same rating as Opera (even if we accept for a second that Firefox is indeed better than Opera, which it is not)?
I am absolutely in agreement with Indyan here.

Most of the cool features you see in web browsers today were introduced be Opera and it still has the best execution of most of the features. For example: tabs, sessions, mouse gestures, voice, RSS, trash, continue from last time, address bar search, skins, email, chat... I am sure there are more.


----------



## sakumar79 (Mar 8, 2007)

I too agree that the review is very biased towards Firefox... Opera has as many if not more features than Firefox and certainly more features than IE7/IE7... Also, considering that IE has had a very user-friendly interface for ages, saying that ease of use is 3 for it is ridiculous... Personally, I would rate IE7 5 and FFx and Opera 4 in the Ease of Use table... Next, for Installation, Firefox gets a 5 out of 5... But considering that for most people, they would need to add extensions to get all the features they desire, we have to consider that the installation process should consider download and set up of the extensions... If you already have the extensions ready, it is one thing... But for a first-timer, you have to go to the website and download extensions... I think that when viewed with that perspective, Firefox installation should be rated 3 max... Finally, in support, I am not sure about the details, so I will not comment on it...

But these are not the only criteria that we should be looking at, should we... Here are a few more points to ponder...

What about security? Clearly, Opera will be much better than IE7 and Firefox based on the number of vulnerabilities reported, etc... Even if this is because IE7 is the most targeted by hackers and that Firefox is open-source allowing easier detection of vulnerabilities, this is an important factor to be considered.

Then, what about page rendering? Even though Opera and Firefox are better in compatibility with standards, IE will have an upper hand because pages are often tested only on this browser and therefore, may not always render properly on other browsers...

There are many browser choices available if you count the third party IE-based browsers such as Maxthon, Slim Browser, etc... Personally, I use Opera as my main browser and have Slimbrowser as my backup for websites that may not render well in Opera...

I tried Firefox, but was very hassled with managing extensions...

Arun


----------



## alsiladka (Mar 8, 2007)

Firefox had a built-in spyware protection?? I did not know that!! LOL

and 

Opera does not have Rss Reader and Anti Phishing? Which build is he talking about? And what kind of a techie is he who says that just because the shortcuts are not shown on the toolbar, it means that those options have not been loaded by default?? HUH



> Firefox is ready
> for action as soon as it pops up on-screen


Which browser is not ready for action as soon as it pops up on screen? What matters is what actions you wanna take!!

Talking of features, where is the mention about fast forwarding in opera and so many "Firsts"?

I am not even gonna read it in detail, simple crap!!


----------



## aryayush (Mar 8, 2007)

sakumar79 said:
			
		

> Even though Opera and Firefox are better in compatibility with standards, IE will have an upper hand because pages are often tested only on this browser and therefore, may not always render properly on other browsers...


Those days are long gone now. Today, every web designer worth his salt checks for compatibility on all three browsers.
And even if they don't, both Firefox and Opera are hundred percent compatible with sites optimised for Internet Explorer. I have yet to come across a single website that does not open or render well in Opera apart from that stupid DataOne portal. And the only sites that are incompatible are the ones that use ActiveX controls. Well, ActiveX controls are on the way out anyway. And it is highly recommended not to visit websites that use ActiveX controls.

In each of those fields, both Firefox and Opera are better than Internet Explorer. There is absolutely nothing about IE that is better than Opera or Firefox.


----------



## shantanu (Mar 8, 2007)

NO it sint true.. you can open my site and In firefox and its displayed as i also cant say whats this...

try it : www.thecomputernext.bravehost.com


----------



## goobimama (Mar 8, 2007)

Firefox is the rats! Opera should get best on features. Firefox is the world's most insecure browser..


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 8, 2007)

So if your preferd browser doesn't wins the test, the review is biased...

ya right


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Mar 8, 2007)

Indyan said:
			
		

> P.S. : I forgot to mention in my last post that Opera also invented the integrated search bar. Also opera was the first one which would save typed in matter in input boxes (forms). He mentioned that Firefox is capable of doing this, but didnt say that Opera can also do this.
> This is clearly a cheap and biased review.



MyIe2 had search from address bar even before Opera .. And when Opera introduced searched from address bar, you couldnt edit the server settings while it was there in MyIe2 ever since ...


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 8, 2007)

^^ True.

btw, firefox screwes the font style and formatting of my site , while opera/IE keep it intact. Chk this www.mskota.com on firefox and other browsers. Firefox not only screwes up hindi font(i have solution for that on site) but the font spacing and thickness is all changed in ff.


----------



## freebird (Mar 8, 2007)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> btw, firefox screwes the font style and formatting of my site , while opera/IE keep it intact. Chk this www.mskota.com on firefox and other browsers. Firefox not only screwes up hindi font(i have solution for that on site) but the font spacing and thickness is all changed in ff.


@तारे_जी:
I use firefox-2.0.0.2.The fonts are rendered much better than Opera for that matter.I use Debian GNU/Linux Sid and pango support is just developing well.uses a unicode font-Lohit-hindi;not the one win32 user use. just FYI i am posting a screenshot of the page:
*img294.imageshack.us/img294/1135/screenshotxh2.th.png
 *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/%5BURL=*imageshack.us%5D%5BIMG%5Dhttp://img294.imageshack.us/img294/1135/screenshotxh2.png%5B/IMG%5D%5B/URL%5D


----------



## int86 (Mar 8, 2007)

War on Browsers agaion.
Can someone point anybody who dumed Opera for other browser.
But vice-versa would be "sun rises in east" thing.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 8, 2007)




----------



## Pathik (Mar 8, 2007)

opera 4 me... these surveys and reports dont matter more than user opinion !!!


----------



## aryayush (Mar 9, 2007)

Indyan said:
			
		

> Can you even read?


Why are you embarrassing the poor guy? Isn't it quite obvious that he can't!

He cannot, or will not, read anything against Microsoft. It does not matter that every person in this thread, even the Firefox supporters, are saying that the review is very biased. If it says something in support of Internet Explorer - and frankly, saying that IE is as good as Opera is giving it a great honour - then it is a perfect review.


----------



## mehulved (Mar 9, 2007)

Was this an article or a joke? BTW, opera has open, save and print icons. You just need to open Main Bar. I wonder if that person used opera for more than 5 mins before shooting off his mouth.
Many of the points are just ridiculous.


			
				Indyan said:
			
		

> Can you even read? Read what I wrote. I have pointed out so many inaccuracies in the article.


 I hope you know whom you're asking this question to.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 9, 2007)

+1 (for both points)

Actually, he didn't even need to actually use it. All he had to do was read the features page and look at the screenshots.


----------



## anispace (Mar 9, 2007)

Opera +999
It still has more features built in then FF n IE7. Also most of these so called features were Opera`s innovations which FF n IE7 just copied.

read this>>
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Features_of_the_Opera_Browser

Also Opera is the most secure browser of the 4 reviewed
Security



> According to Secunia, Opera 9.x has had 4 security vulnerabilities, all of which are currently patched.[8] These figures are better than those of Firefox 2.0.x (1 of 2 advisories unpatched, 1 of 11 vulnerabilities unpatched),[9] Internet Explorer 7.x (3 out of 4 advisories unpatched, 3 of 5 vulnerabilities unpatched.),[10] and Safari 2.x (4 of 6 advisories/vulnerabilities unpatched).[11] The differences are more apparent when comparing older releases: Opera 8.x (All 15 advisories), Firefox 1.x (35 of 39 advisories patched), IE 6.x (91 of 110 advisories patched), and Safari 1.x (14 of 15 advisories patched).


----------



## rockthegod (Mar 9, 2007)

I use both FF2 and Opera9.... both'o them roks... but most of the time I use FF2 by default as I am more habituated to it !!! Interesting to say that Opera was the first browser that I preferred over suckin IE4 !!!!


----------



## mail2and (Mar 9, 2007)

Indyan said:
			
		

> Can you even read? Read what I wrote. I have pointed out so many inaccuracies in the article.



Check whom you're asking to read. You'll get your reply.


----------



## Asfaq (Mar 9, 2007)

I wouldnt blame the reviewer/author, I would put the blame on the magazine for employing people who dont have the required aptitude and dont care to research their topics accurately and throughly enough


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 9, 2007)

freebird said:
			
		

> @तारे_जी:
> I use firefox-2.0.0.2.The fonts are rendered much better than Opera for that matter.I use Debian GNU/Linux Sid and pango support is just developing well.uses a unicode font-Lohit-hindi;not the one win32 user use. just FYI i am posting a screenshot of the page:
> *img294.imageshack.us/img294/1135/screenshotxh2.th.png
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/%5BURL=*imageshack.us%5D%5BIMG%5Dhttp://img294.imageshack.us/img294/1135/screenshotxh2.png%5B/IMG%5D%5B/URL%5D



Mr freebird, you are saying the render is correct coz maybe you don know marathi language(pages on the site are hindi too , chk them), the text is all broken and rendered incorrect. The problem can be fixed , pls visit the 'Problem Viewing site in hindi?' section of the site , the page has solution to fix the firefox problem . Thx for providing the screenshot.

These are the screenshots of the site on different browsers :

IE7 : Renders perfectly.

*img170.imageshack.us/img170/1711/ievn9.th.jpg

Opera : Flawless

*img250.imageshack.us/img250/2790/operajs8.th.jpg

Firefox : screenshot after the fix

*img250.imageshack.us/img250/5702/ffyu4.th.jpg

As you can see even after the (greasemonkey script) fix the page renders very differently.Firefox browser breaks the hindi text when formatting rules for text on page are set for letter spacing ,word spacing or justify. The greasemonkey script removes all this formating on the page, and due to this fix all the formating is disturbed for the sake of displaying the text perfectly. 

one question btw , how do i get clear type renderting of text in firefox , the non smooth text looks ugly on every site in ff. I have ff 2.0. Steeting the fonts to clear type from windows setting does not fix the problem.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 9, 2007)

_


			
				Me said:
			
		


So if your preferd browser doesn't wins the test, the review is biased...

ya right

Click to expand...

_ 
_


			
				indyan said:
			
		


Can you even read? Read what I wrote

Click to expand...

_ 
_


			
				TYF said:
			
		


I hope you know whom you're asking this question to.

Click to expand...

_ 
_


			
				andy said:
			
		


Check whom you're asking to read. You'll get your reply.

Click to expand...

_ 
_


			
				arya said:
			
		


Why are you embarrassing the poor guy? Isn't it quite obvious that he can't!


Click to expand...

_ 
_Read my statement again, where did i take the name of MS or IE 7 here?_


----------



## Kiran.dks (Mar 9, 2007)

This doesn't look like a Review. It is like a Firefox paid adds on magazines!


----------



## aryayush (Mar 9, 2007)

@gx_saurav,

In all four of your quoted statements, I cannot see anyone saying that you mentioned Microsoft or Internet Explorer 7.


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 9, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> He cannot, or will not, read anything against Microsoft. It does not matter that every person in this thread, even the Firefox supporters, are saying that the review is very biased. If it says something in support of Internet Explorer - and frankly, saying that IE is as good as Opera is giving it a great honour - then it is a perfect review.



This is where you mention IE and link it with gx, and gx didnt mention anything abt IE anywhere. He need not to quote it.



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> He cannot, or will not, read anything against Microsoft.



Same case is with you . Everyone knows here Gx is a windows fanboy (and makes tons of spelling mistakes ), but you have exceeded even him with your mac fanboyism. So if him being a fanboy pi*ses you off then just look in the mirror. 

Gx in this thread never said anything to deserve these harsh comments.

And i think mods are angry with me , some mod/admin edited my usertitle from admilistraltor to traltor. great


----------



## aryayush (Mar 9, 2007)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> This is where you mention IE and link it with gx, and gx didnt mention anything abt IE anywhere. He need not to quote it.


I knew this was coming up next. He did not need to expressly mention it for us to know that he is satisfied with the review because it rated Internet Explorer far higher than it is worth.

And stop the advocacy already.


----------



## freebird (Mar 9, 2007)

@तारे_जी:
I dont know Maratdhi.but You see for urself,I got dainik jagran and most other sites displayed correctly:
Only few sites like may be urs which supports basically IE got the problem.
I'd like you to know sites which are "viewable with Any Browser".
*www.anybrowser.org/campaign/
here is a screenshot of DJ home site in firefox2 linux.
*img109.imageshack.us/img109/6066/screenshot1no7.th.png


			
				तारे_जी said:
			
		

> one question btw , how do i get clear type renderting of text in firefox , the non smooth text looks ugly on every site in ff. I have ff 2.0. Steeting the fonts to clear type from windows setting does not fix the problem.


I am getting those Anti-aliasing effects in FF2, Afaik,"Cleartype Technology" is just AntiAliasing. Its nothing special, MS just likes to spread propoganda. GNOME offers u to select speed or best shapes,subpixel-rendering etc using gnome-font-properties.btw In Debian GNU/Linux,i uses corefonts and other ttf fonts like Bit stream vera sans for better font properties and it does look better!

I basically uses GNU/Linux and it uses xfontserver,xfontserver-truetype for managing all sorta display things for X.org.regarding MS windows and firefox settings..i am pwned-not a  M$ user


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 9, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> I knew this was coming up next. He did not need to expressly mention it for us to know that he is satisfied with the review because it rated Internet Explorer far higher than it is worth.
> 
> And stop the advocacy already.



You dont need me to tell what i should do or not, you gave such rubbish reply because you had nothing better to say. 
Next time be reasonable , such crap post clearly shows you are a windows anti-fanboy. Blaming a user for what he has not written, and only because 'you thought' he ment something else, is sad.
__________


			
				freebird said:
			
		

> @तारे_जी:
> I dont know Maratdhi.but You see for urself,I got dainik jagran and most other sites displayed correctly:
> Only few sites like may be urs which supports basically IE got the problem.
> I'd like you to know sites which are "viewable with Any Browser".
> ...



I saw the DJ site and it renders correctly* because the site has not used formatting setings like Justification of text, you can see no part of text is justified on any pages*. And my site is not designed for IE only , as i told the site works perfectly in opera and i have also tested it in safari . Only firefox shows that problem and as i wrote some one made a grease monkey script to take care of that, but thats not the perfect solution.




			
				freebird said:
			
		

> I am getting those Anti-aliasing effects in FF2, Afaik,"Cleartype Technology" is just AntiAliasing. Its nothing special, MS just likes to spread propoganda. GNOME offers u to select speed or best shapes,subpixel-rendering etc using gnome-font-properties.btw In Debian GNU/Linux,i uses corefonts and other ttf fonts like Bit stream vera sans for better font properties and it does look better!
> 
> I basically uses GNU/Linux and it uses xfontserver,xfontserver-truetype for managing all sorta display things for X.org.regarding MS windows and firefox settings..i am pwned-not a  M$ user


thx for no help.


----------



## Manshahia (Mar 9, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> +1 (for both points)
> 
> Actually, he didn't even need to actually use it. All he had to do was read the features page and look at the screenshots.



hu hu ...
so who's reading buddy..??
YOU??


----------



## freebird (Mar 9, 2007)

@tarey:any ways u can report ur site seen not correctly using the firefox>Help>Report Broken Website.


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 9, 2007)

freebird said:
			
		

> @tarey:any ways u can report ur site seen not correctly using the firefox>Help>Report Broken Website.



Ok , i will surely do that.

Edit: Done  , hope they include the fix in next version of ff.


----------



## Mohnishgs (Mar 10, 2007)

cmon guys............ its the ease of use that matters the most........


----------



## nagarjun_424 (Mar 10, 2007)

FF is the "in" thing! Its the best!


----------



## anu_smile (Mar 10, 2007)

i like internet explorer and opera. Both are doing good for me.


----------



## hcp006sl (Mar 10, 2007)

The review must be by some FF fan who is using it for years.
I found Opera much useful than FF. But, in some cases FF rocks.
Opera & FF together can replace IE, even in case of Windows update.
Does any user of DataOne have any idea how to check DataOne usage without IE - Widows only feature? You can say FF + IE tab. Then please do it at Linux desktop, I promise I would never use Opera from that day. The only solution is Opera. Now limitation of Opera - open the website: *wbut.net/ - you must notice something.


----------



## Manshahia (Mar 10, 2007)

I like WAND in Opera


----------



## Asfaq (Mar 11, 2007)

nagarjun_424 said:
			
		

> FF is the "in" thing! Its the best!



FF is the "in" thing, therefore its the best? now thats queer reasoning, isnt it?


----------



## nepcker (Mar 12, 2007)

They didn't test Safari? Safari was the first browser to pass the Acid 2 test, and it's much more better than all the other browsers. They didn't even test Camino (from Mozilla), which is the browser I'm currently using.


----------



## abhijangda (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey friends do anything IE7 is the best because of it's previliges security.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 12, 2007)

nepcker said:
			
		

> They didn't test Safari? Safari was the first browser to pass the Acid 2 test, and it's much more better than all the other browsers. They didn't even test Camino (from Mozilla), which is the browser I'm currently using.


Uh... because both of them are Mac only browsers and they were only interested in Windows stuff.

Plus, who cares for the opinions of these stupid guys anyway! Seeing the amount of knowledge they have about Opera and their misconception about the usefulness of Internet Explorer, it isn't likely that they would have rated the other browsers fairly.


----------



## nepcker (Mar 12, 2007)

Whatever the report says - Safari is the best browser. Yes, Firefox is good too, but Safari's still the best.

As for IE, it is the worst browser that I've ever used..... *ever!*


----------



## Pathik (Mar 12, 2007)

well not used safari much but i can surely say that on windows and linux the best browser is opera...


----------



## aryayush (Mar 12, 2007)

Yup, it sure is. Opera is also by far the most feature laden browser on Mac OS X too, but the interface sucks. The developers have just ported the thing to the Macintosh platform without reworking the interface, so it has the same ugly Windows interface on the Mac too. And no one likes to use ugly applications, Mac users least of all.


----------



## kirangp (Mar 12, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Mac users least of all.



Did u have to add that pal??lolz...Nobody likes using dirty clutterred applications be it Windows user,Linux user or Mac user whoever may it be


----------



## freebird (Mar 12, 2007)

if MAC is spreaded like windows os as of now,mac users will never feel like they are the show makers.but it will never happen.but linux can.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 12, 2007)

kirangp said:
			
		

> Did u have to add that pal??lolz...Nobody likes using dirty clutterred applications be it Windows user,Linux user or Mac user whoever may it be


When I used Windows (those dark ages), Opera was my primary browser and I never felt its interface was ugly. In fact, I felt it had the best interface among web browsers. And so do most other people who use Opera. Its interface is hardly ever criticised on the Windows platform. That is because it is really a good interface as far as Windows is concerned because Windows APIs had not supported really advanced interface elements till XP (though Vista is all set to change that now, if the forthcoming version of Yahoo! Messenger is any example).
However, the same interface is practically crap on the Mac platform. It has no three dimensional elements, drawers, animations, transparency, does not follow standard Mac OS X rules such as using the zoom button to expand/contract the browser's size to fit the content within, dragging text clippings, system-wide dictionary and spell-check, etc. And look at the other browsers, specially the Cocoa ones. Opera looks pathetic when compared to Safari, OmniWeb, Camino or Shiira.
Yes, I know everyone wants a good interface but what is a good interface for Windows users is probably crap for Mac users because they are used to much better interface design. I am not boasting or preaching anything here - just stating the facts as is. Which is why I said that "no one likes to use ugly applications, Mac users least of all." 
I hope Yahoo! sets a precedent that other developers follow, if only for the sake of offering proper competition, which will spur Apple to further improve their interface design. 



			
				freebird said:
			
		

> if MAC is spreaded like windows os as of now,mac users will never feel like they are the show makers.but it will never happen.


I hope it never does! 
It is fun being a member of an exclusive and elite club of Mac users.


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 13, 2007)

I am using meguiddo-1_4 skin for opera , looks nice.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 13, 2007)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> I am using meguiddo-1_4 skin for opera , looks nice.


 use *ShadowGuard-1_0*, it looks better than meguiddo. with Brushed metal look & nice looking buttons


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 13, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> use *ShadowGuard-1_0*, it looks better than meguiddo. with Brushed metal look & nice looking buttons



I'll try that , but i got bored of brushed metel themes long time ago  .


----------



## Josan (Mar 16, 2007)

Opera is The Best web Browser !!!!!!


----------



## Josan (Mar 17, 2007)

Opera Is The Best browser!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pathik (Mar 17, 2007)

yup dude... we all know it is... but saying it 2 times wont make it better...


----------



## Josan (Mar 19, 2007)

luv opera


----------

